# Duncan drum carder



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Anybody know anything about Duncan drum carders? I am considering purchasing a used one. Good? Bad? Ugly?



Carrie in SD


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

check out this discussion on ravelry. The first opinion on the second page is from Linda Diak of Dyakcraft(formerly Grafton Fibers). I have seen some of the batts she has made on her Duncan drum carder and they are awesome. Linda and her husband handcraft some of the finest needles, hooks, and looms in the business. They LIVE and BREATHE in fiber tools. If they say it's good, it must be good. Which model are you considering? 

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/fiber-prep/571886/26-50#32


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, I just wanted to say that Duncan came to live with me this last week. I am in total love with him!! So easy to turn and so very quiet! And I don't have to clamp him to a table!! Can you tell I am in love? :dance:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats! 
I had so much fun with my drum carder when I got it. You can do some awesome stuff with them.


----------

